# North Plainfield Open 2018



## Rubiksdude4144 (Apr 28, 2018)

The only thing I want to say is that I can walk from my house to the comp...
Mains and goals (subject to change):
333
Cubicle GTS 2M
make round 2 (avg)
sub 13 single

444
sub 55 single
sub 1:02.5 avg

3BLD
Skyline Little Magic M Prototype (dont ask)
get a single

OH
Cubicle GTS 2M
Sub 32 avg
Sub 27 single

sq1
Cubicle Volt
sub 30 avg
sub 25 single

I want to vlog this comp too.

let me know if you are going too!


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 28, 2018)

Guess I'll put some goals here:

3x3: Sub-10 average would be nice.
4x4: Unlikely, but I'd like any PB.
6x6: Sub-2:50 single and sub-3:00 mean.
7x7: Destroy some PBs and preferably qualify for Nats (sub-4:45 mean).
3BLD: Get a mean already! 
OH: Sub-20 average.
Square-1: Do five solves without getting bored.
4BLD: Any success; preferably 2 or 3 of them.
5BLD: Go super slow on my one attempt so I don't get a DNF.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Apr 28, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Guess I'll put some goals here:
> 
> 3x3: Sub-10 average would be nice.
> 4x4: Unlikely, but I'd like any PB.
> ...


What do cube do you use for sq1. I find it very hard to get bored when i have a good cube


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I find it very hard to get bored when i have a good cube


Is that why the "Race to sub x Square 1" thread died


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> What do cube do you use for sq1. I find it very hard to get bored when i have a good cube


He uses a stickerless Qiyi cause he isn’t part of the Volt Mafia.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Apr 29, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> He uses a stickerless Qiyi cause he isn’t part of the Volt Mafia.


i is part of the volt mafia


----------



## MCuber (May 1, 2018)

3x3: Sub-13 Avg, Sub-11 Single
4x4: Sub-50 Avg, Sub-43 Single
6x6: Sub-3:30 Mean, Sub-3:20 Single
7x7: Sub-5:45 Mean, Sub-5:30 Single
OH: Sub-PB Avg, Sub-20 Single
3BLD: Sub-7 Single, DNF mean
Square-1: Sub-30 Avg, Sub-25 Single


----------

